# my Commissar yarrick WIP custom model (must see)



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

well heres a quick story on why i am doing this.
i love the old yarrik model dont get me wrong BUT i am getting into this state of the hobby where i want to change everything by cuttung it up and into pieces. so i went through my bits box and found a tank commander and well i started cutting and this is what i am currently on.


































































and also i will be doing it on the weekends the model. so C&C please need as much as possible.. as this is only my second major conversion.
and p.s. i am new to green stuffing sorta so need guidance of people who know how o use it and any comments or criticism needed and feel free to provide your opinion on the model and any techniques that help you. i also hope that i have this finished in 6 weeks or before school holidays.
i will also update it when i do other new advances on the model.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Interesting mod, I like it

One thing tho - he looks stunted, I am not sure if its the photo angle but I think he is missing some waist height.

The claw looks more sensible than the original - I would bulk that arm out a bit more.

+rep for the model


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks Good for a begining conversion! +rep!


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

You should think in reduce the size of the purity seals. Other than that it's nice.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Make him a little taller, and his left arm should be straighter.

Apart from that, its looking pretty good.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

yes the power claaw arm is gonna get bulked up.
and for the purity seal on the back of his coat i cut away i thought it started to kill the model.
so i will be doing smaller purity seals.
oh and that was just the start of the model.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Looking pretty good so far, keep it up!


----------

